# Home Cooking



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Lucky is the pickiest dog I've ever encountered. He will refuse all kinds of treats but he usually does not refuse food unless there is something wrong with his health. Also, do you leave food out all day for her? It is best to only leave food out a few times a day for a limited time. They are more likely to eat when they know their access to food is only during those times. When I first rescued my pomeranian, he didn't eat often because he was used to his food being out all day. This changed when he learned he is only given food at certain times of the day. Now he eats everything and is a bit on the chunky side.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Speaking from experience it's a lot of work to make home made dog food. In order to avoid cooking meat, I've been buying precooked turkey at Costco - they have one that's hormone and antibiotic free. 

Since your dog will eat the commercial food, but it seems gets bored of it quickly - why not rotate what you have? My two cats refuse to eat the same food two days in a row. I rotate different flavors so the food is repeated every 4th day - when I do that they are happy and eat well.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Ok so, my Tucker his ridiculously picky. He gets tired of eating the same stuff over and over. I home cooked for him-in large batches and then froze left overs to last us a while. Well he got tired of the chicken and rice recipe that took me hours on a weekend to cook up. 

That was www.justfoodfordogs.com you can order the DIY packets and make your own at home and they are all nutritionally balanced-but you MUST follow the recipe.

Now, we normally do sojos. Our vet likes sojos and I can make up a batch for a few days worth and leave it in the fridge and I change the protein so he doesn't get bored. Last few days we did hamburger, soon we will do turkey, after that maybe I'll cook up a pork chop or two and it's so much easier than making huge batches of food-plus I know it's balanced. Right now we use the grain free just because that's what I accidently bought, but the grain inclusive is more affordable. The Honest Kitchen is another great brand that has base mixes that work and they also have a grain free and grain inclusive mix.

The thing is, if your home made diet is not balanced, you won't know for maybe years. Blood tests can come back perfectly normal because the body is drawing what it needs from it's own stores-next think you know, your dog breaks a leg because of brittle bones. So you gotta make sure it's balanced if you're doing it long term.

You could try a home cooked topper on some kibble but you have to make sure your topper is not taking over the majority of the portion.

Other than that you can try balanceit.com or Even purchase that book from Dr. Becker that has balanced meals for home cooking in it, but again, you have to be exact.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Just had the "balanced" discussion with my Vet regarding my non-poodle dog, to get her off of the urinary prescription diet. The recipe that she provided calls for brewer's yeast, bone meal, salt substitute, and hard boiled egg in addition to the protein source, rice and veggies/fruit. I'm going to try (again--because my dog refused the last batch) using quinoa instead of rice.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think if you decide to home cook you need to think carefully about balancing the diet, and plan a menu accordingly. If you are not feeding bone ground eggshell is a good calcium source - half a teaspoonful per pound of meat. You need to plan on feeding organ as well as muscle meat, at the rate of around 10-12% organ to muscle. Around half of the organs should be liver - ideally including beef liver if you can find it. Canned salmon or sardines a couple of times a week is a very good idea, as are eggs, but I think a rather wider range of meats would also help - perhaps lamb and turkey occasionally. Once you have worked out recipes it is all pretty straight forward - I cook and freeze enough meals for both dogs and cats every couple of weeks.

I reckon on around 100g/3.5 ounces of raw meat each per day - so 450g/1lb makes 4.5 meals. Poppy is around 9 pounds, and Sophy rather less, so perhaps closer to 4oz of meat each for yours. The meat I buy already has bone and organ included in balanced proportions, but when I was buying supermarket meat I bought organs seperately. If you reckoned on 6 lbs of ground chicken/beef, 5 ounces of liver, and 5 ounces of kidney or anything similar you can find, plus 3 teaspoonfuls of ground eggshell, and around 8 - 16 ounces of mixed vegetables, that would make enough food for a fortnight, with a few fish and egg meals along the way. A standard 8oz container would hold one day's food for both dogs. Freeze any extra liver etc for next time. 

I found this website very helpful:DogAware.com: Diet & Health Info for Man's Best Friend


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Snow, I have tried both free feeding with the kibble, and feeding at set times only with the canned - she still refused to eat it most of the time.

Skylar, I tried rotating the different types of food - again, once she was done with it, that was it.

Shell, I'll check into sojos - I never heard of it before. I have tried topping her kibble with yummy stuff. She very delicately picks out the kibble and drops it beside her bowl, eating only the yummy stuff. 

Scooterscout - good luck! I hope you're able to get off the prescription stuff.

fjm - That website is actually the one I used to get the recommended amount of food from. They made the whole thing seem fairly straightforward. As far as the organ meats go - wouldn't the freeze-dried liver I'm using as a training treat cover that? Also, the supplement I give her includes calcium.

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I agree with fjm and do pretty much the same on a larger scale for two standards. I keep some honest kitchen base mix on hand for when I just want to do up some meat, and my girls love it. If you are looking for easy home cooked making your own meat once a week or every two weeks, freeze it in portions and add the honest kitchen. I give them sardines and liver once a week, I've attached a pic of a few other things I add. I always have cooked rice, pasta or yams on hand to add.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I switched to home cooking because I couldn't find a commercial diet that didn't contain at least one ingredient that at least one of my dogs tested as intolerant to in NutriScan. I cook batches of my main ingredients (chicken, chicken livers and whole wheat pasta) every couple of weeks. I add in other things when the food is served, although right now the poodles are eating complete meals that were made, portioned and frozen in advance of our current road trip.

Make sure you are providing adequate calcium and omega 3 unsaturated fatty acids. If you want to see the nutritionally sound recipe that I follow look here. http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/220722-nutriscan-summary-interpretation-5.html The first post on page five has a well balanced completely home cooked recipe based on chicken as the protein source. The portions given there assume a 45 pound dog.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I recommend you do a little research first, as I see in your description you're forgetting about calcium, iodine, organ meat, the correct ratios. It's very important that you find out what they need so you don't leave something out or for that matter, give too much of something. If you just feed meat and vegetables, you could kill your dog after a time without all he needs. It shouldn't take too long to find out. 

I feed a prey model raw diet and my dogs do well on it. I don't need to cook it so it's easy once you find out what they need and get the correct balance of things. Dogs don't need vegetables but you can feed that if you want to. But what it does is make the amount of what they do need less. But some people do like to feed vegetables.

I feed fresh, whole sardines about once a week and a fish oil supplement the other days. 

Anyhow, whether you decide to cook the food, feed it raw, feed with vegetables or grain...I hope you check out some articles with good sources, look around on this forum and just make sure you're including all that is needed in approximately the correct ratios. Good luck. I think your dog will love it. My dogs never refuse their fresh, whole food. I became disgusted with commercial food. So much of it is junk that I did lots of reading and talking to people and my poodles are loving it and doing well. 

Best wishes and happy feeding.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't rely on treats or supplements to balance the diet without first working out what is needed - we all know that living on pizza, soda and vitamin tablets is not ideal for humans, after all! It is as easy to feed a balanced diet as an unbalanced one, once you know what needs to be in it. I think we all tend to start out over complicating things (I even bought a set of micro scales for weighing fractions of a gram of taurine for the cats), and then realise we just need to get the basics right (the scales are still in the box, and I work on the basis of a pinch when needed). I just adapt the well known advice for humans for carnivores - feed real food, not too much, mostly animal. Vary the meat/fish/eggs, include all parts of the animal, and don't rely too much on supplements - if you are feeding a healthy balanced diet they should not be needed, and too much of some vitamins and trace elements can be harmful.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

scooterscout99 said:


> Just had the "balanced" discussion with my Vet regarding my non-poodle dog, to get her off of the urinary prescription diet. The recipe that she provided calls for brewer's yeast, bone meal, salt substitute, and hard boiled egg in addition to the protein source, rice and veggies/fruit. I'm going to try (again--because my dog refused the last batch) using quinoa instead of rice.


Is she on urinary diet because of kidney stones or kidney disease? 

I ask as either of these two health issues require low phosphorus in the diet. Cooked Quinoa has around 28% more phosphorus than cooked white rice or cooked potato, so wouldn't be the best option. 

*Cooked* egg white rather than whole boiled egg is the best as it contains all the amino acids required and all are digestible by the dog, but again the egg yolk is high in phosphorus. Of course it does depend on why your dog is on urinary diet.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

"Is she on urinary diet because of kidney stones or kidney disease?"

Thanks for the feedback. She had a 1 cm bladder stone surgically removed 2 years ago. The diet that I mentioned addresses struvites (can't remember the mineral composition of the different stones, treatment varies--at the time I did research at the local VetMed library, but I have a different vet now and trust her resources). I wonder if it is from the Becker book--the Vet gave me just a few pages.

I'm always slightly nervous as she didn't indicate a UTI at the time, which is part of the package for this type of stone.

That is good info about cooked egg whites as I don't know how the recipe can be varied and still meet the desired end--nutritionally correct and no stones! My dog was picking out bits of the hard boiled egg white and I was advised to use an immersion blender.

One reason that I'm interested in getting away from the prescription diet is that the professionals believe that it could be exacerbating my dog's fearful nature--corn based, etc.

Any and all experience is welcome here! She's only 8 years old and deserves better food.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I feel your pain Lizzysmom, I forgot to cook up the turkey for Tucker's sojos mix last night so this morning he is getting kibble with a sprinkle of hamburger on top. (not enough for a full sojos meal) I fully expect he will eat the crumbs and turn his nose up at the rest. 

You might also look into Dr. Judy Morgan. She has several books out on cooking with Chinese medicine theory and balancing meals over time. She does add some supplements and does a lot of crock pot meals and a meat loaf type meal for her dogs. She sometimes shares recipes on her Facebook page too. Though she too has guidelines, I find her methods easier to follow than some of the others.


----------



## Summerhouse (Jun 12, 2015)

I know what you mean about leaving egg white. My OH leaves egg white from boiled eggs and my boy won't eat them on their own.

Rather than mixing together component cooked parts why not mix all ingredients then cook ? I have no problems getting food down that way.

A great website is dogaware.com it has guidelines for normal home cooking and diet guides for dogs with kidney stones for prevention.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Looking at this thread makes me wonder if us dog owners eat this well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow I suspect the dogs do eat better than we do. I would happily eat what they eat if it weren't for using chicken hearts as part of the meat along with the livers.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have often thought that I would not have to miss many meals before sharing what I have cooked for the dogs. In fact when it is just chicken from the supermarket I do!


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

I have been watching this thread, and as someone who is new to raw and home cooked food, I have been finding this conversation very helpful! So thanks to all of you who are sharing the tips and nutritional info. 

I don't feed strictly raw, and often cook for the dog as well. It depends on my mood! I must confess that I really enjoy making his food for him! It doesn't take me very long whether I make a batch in advance for the week or make things every day. It never takes more than 3-5 minutes to whip something up for him. Yesterday he and Topi had a reindeer omelet! What lucky beasts!

I have also found that it is cheaper. Puffy could go through a bag of high quality kibble in just over a week at 25 bucks a pop. But I don't spend more than $10-15 a week on buying his meats, organs and bones. Then I just throw in a rotation of some veggies , egg (here and there) and some grains; Whatever we have around the house that is good for him as well. It's kind of fun and creative, and he likes it so much that it makes me happy to see him so happy!

The website that FJM shared has been really helpful in obtaining nutritional information.

Anyway, I am still learning the ropes a bit, but I was convinced by PF friends a while back to go for home made food, and I just wanted to share that I have really enjoyed it and have also seen a healthier dog.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The only bit of a home made diet I find a little challenging these days is remembering to get the food out of the garage freezer in time for it to defrost sufficiently before cooking up a batch. Fortunately the dogs love the "Ooops, I forgot!" stand by meals, like canned sardines or scrambled eggs!


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

FJM, this is my occasional pitfall as well!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The other, of course, is leaving food out to defrost and coming back to find Tilly-cat has eaten most of it - she even knocks stuff down for the dogs when she has had enough! I have to remember to put a heavy bowl over the food, or make sure that I have shut the door without shutting her in. I have a jar of cat kibble for Pip's medicine - one scoop with a few drops of Loxicom late in the evening keeps him comfortable and prevents the early morning heaves. Tilly has been known to sit beside it scooping biscuits out with one paw. She is very rarely caught up on the benches, though - cats are the ninjas of the counter surfing world!


----------



## pudellvr (Dec 1, 2016)

Fjm 
http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/cute_happy.gif


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

fjm said:


> The only bit of a home made diet I find a little challenging these days is remembering to get the food out of the garage freezer in time for it to defrost sufficiently before cooking up a batch. Fortunately the dogs love the "Ooops, I forgot!" stand by meals, like canned sardines or scrambled eggs!


I have a little system to help with that problem. Most of the time it works once I made it a routine. When I have their meal ready in the fridge and I feed it to them, while they're eating, I take a look in the 8x8 pan I keep their stuff in that they may not have used all up for that meal. For instance, there may still be some organ meat I can use the next night or a little left over of something else. I figure out what is needed for the next meal to make it balanced and I go into the garage freezer and pull out what I'll need the next night. I may not need another bone. Sometimes I've taken out some chicken feet which are packaged with a couple in the baggies. There may still be enough toes left for another meal. lol. But I will need more meat. Or I might need liver since I fed kidneys that meal or the one before (I try to switch between liver and another organ meat each meal but sometimes they'll get one thing twice in a row if there's a lot in the bag)...well, you get the idea. Anyhow, that's my little ritual. While they're eating, I prepare for the next meal. Then I come in from the garage, let it start to thaw on the counter and then put it in the fridge to finish thawing for the next meal. I only feed once a day...in the evening except for a _very_ light snack in the morning. 

Eggs are great. I feed them eggs a few times a week...just a little drizzled over their food. And in a pinch, what a great, whole food to feed. Or some canned to keep on hand. I do that too and some frozen commercial for emergencies. I only feed shells that have been boiled (to get the mineral oil off that they often put on in grocery stores) and then I grind them up into a powder to keep on hand in case I don't have a bone ready. 

Anyhow, that's an idea to help combat forgetting to get something out of the freezer.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I have a little system to help with that problem. Most of the time it works once I made it a routine. When I have their meal ready in the fridge and I feed it to them, while they're eating, I take a look in the 8x8 pan I keep their stuff in that they may not have used all up for that meal. For instance, there may still be some organ meat I can use the next night or a little left over of something else. I figure out what is needed for the next meal to make it balanced and I go into the garage freezer and pull out what I'll need the next night. I may not need another bone. Sometimes I've taken out some chicken feet which are packaged with a couple in the baggies. There may still be enough toes left for another meal. lol. But I will need more meat. Or I might need liver since I fed kidneys that meal or the one before (I try to switch between liver and another organ meat each meal but sometimes they'll get one thing twice in a row if there's a lot in the bag)...well, you get the idea. Anyhow, that's my little ritual. While they're eating, I prepare for the next meal. Then I come in from the garage, let it start to thaw on the counter and then put it in the fridge to finish thawing for the next meal. I only feed once a day...in the evening except for a _very_ light snack in the morning.
> 
> Eggs are great. I feed them eggs a few times a week...just a little drizzled over their food. And in a pinch, what a great, whole food to feed. Or some canned to keep on hand. I do that too and some frozen commercial for emergencies. I only feed shells that have been boiled (to get the mineral oil off that they often put on in grocery stores) and then I grind them up into a powder to keep on hand in case I don't have a bone ready.
> 
> Anyhow, that's an idea to help combat forgetting to get something out of the freezer.


Or just toss it to them frozen  Great way to solve that problem, at least for the dog! Asaah eats all her organs frozen. She likes them better that way, plus it's a great way to clean her teeth. Or I get Blue Ridge Beef and give her a whole roll frozen so she gets the teeth cleaning benefit since it's ground. She forms plaque fast, so she gets her organs frozen, plus big frozen balls of whatever I put in it or something that's already big like a pork shoulder a few times a week to help keep her teeth clean. 

For the cat, if I forget to defrost something, I just put either some whole prey or a turkey heart or something in a ziplock bag and put it in the sink with warm water. It thaws in 10 minutes.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yes, that can be fed frozen. I just find it easier to divide stuff that's all stuck together to make a meal for each dog. I have, for instance meat for two.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If it's just one meal it's easy to defrost, or feed part frozen -my disorganisation is more remembering to bring in big packs to defrost when it is time to do a batch cook. Those can take ages to soften enough to chop off a meal size portion, even in warm water! Which reminds me, I must cook up the six packs I set to defrost last night... i am doing some cooked, some raw at the moment and all four animals seem to be enjoying the raw minced beef and chicken with added veggie cubes for the dogs, but I am still not entirely happy about refreezing raw meat!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Refreezing raw meat is not something to be happy about! Multiple cycles of thawing and refreezing are worse than thawing and refreezing once. From a microbiological perspective the time the meat is thawed give opportunities not only for the reproduction of microorganisms but more importantly perhaps the production of toxins that can spoil the food. Some enterotoxins are not heat denaturable, in other words they will survive the cooking of the food. If I thaw something I always cook it before I refreeze it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely - I am very careful to refreeze as quickly as possible, ideally while the meat is still partly frozen. Once it has been standing for any time it gets cooked. If I am doubtful it gets chucked. Yesterday's raw was back in the freezer within a few hours, the stuff to cook was still slightly firm when it went in the pan. I know dogs eat ancient and repulsive stuff given half the chance, but I also know how often I have been up most of the night with them as a result!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I called the health dept. and they said as long as there is about 50% ice crystals still in the meat, it's okay. Vegetables need more ice crystals. They're actually more at risk. I called them once when my electricity went out and my stuff started to thaw. This was ages ago. Anyhow, I find that meat and especially organ meat is way easier to cut when it's still quite frozen...just thawed enough to be able to put a knife through it. 

So, the other day, for instance, I took out a leg of lamb that had been frozen. (just once) and I thawed it about 1/3 to 1/2 way and cut the whole thing up all at once and put meal sized portions in the freezer bags and right back into the freezer. So that meat didn't even thaw entirely. Then I got after some chicken thighs. I cut off the meat and cut the bones in half, packaging those things separately. (meat and bone) That's kind of how I have to feed my tiny dogs. I can't just throw them a whole thigh...it's too much bone all at once for them. How do you do it Fjm? Do you give bone every few days or every day? I might give it another go with balancing over time. But I found it difficult to regulate their poop very well that way. So I've been balancing every day. Hence, I must feed very small parts of bones. Those duck and chicken feet can be cut with poultry shears and a toe or two given. ewww. Or a wing cut up. A whole one would be too much all at once if fed every day...for my two pip squeaks. 

Anyhow, from all my reading, (and observing my own dogs over the years) they are not nearly as sensitive to bacteria as we are. After all, just think what coyotes and other wild dogs and even domestic dogs eat...road kill that's been sitting out in the sun for who knows how long, icky poop and other disgusting things. My dogs use to bring back the grossest, unidentifiable stuff out of the woods on my property sometimes. Their digestive tracts are designed to handle _most_ of that stuff, not all, but most. My dogs have never gotten sick from any of this, even at rare times where I may not have done it quite right with the freezing. It's funny...lots of vets and other people think feeding raw is so dangerous, not only to pets, but to humans...that "shedding" of salmonella is going to get us. Loads and loads of people feed a raw diet to their pets and I never hear of any animal or human getting sick from bacteria in the food. Never...unless the dog was already sick. 

http://healthydogclub.com/2015/04/bacteria-in-your-dogs-food-is-not-dangerous-and-here-is-why/


http://rawfed.com/myths/zoonotic.html


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The minced (ground) meat I buy is 10% bone, 10% offal and 80% muscle, so if I were only feeding that there would be little balancing to do. I often feed chicken wings (half each, for one of two meals a day), and those are higher in bone, and I have found that some of the minced meat also has too much bone for my two. So these days I buy some of the complete and some muscle only, and mix and match a bit. I probably need to add a little more offal, especially liver, to balance it completely, but they get liver treats which help, and I often chuck a piece of liver and a kidney or two into the pot. 10% of a few ounces is a very tiny amount, as you know!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Fjm. Yep...that must be helpful for sure to have the mixed stuff already balanced. I do keep a bag of pre-made raw on hand in the freezer for those times I need it...if I'm traveling or what not. Maurice has decided though, that he doesn't like it. But he likes canned well enough and his raw, fresh food, they both gobble up no matter what it is.

Oh, and regarding bacteria... I am not saying that all bacteria is harmless. Of course it's not. There are several that would likely over whelm a dog, such as listeria. That's a bad one. But they seem to be able to handle a little salmonella or e-coli...at least most of them. 

Well, thanks for explaining your method. It sounds like a good way, though I've always liked the idea of feeding chunks rather than ground meat. Hmmm...but maybe for some meals. Mix and match. Good idea.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have tried chunks, but Poppy bolts them whole (or rather it, one decent sized chunk being a meal!), and then either regurgitates it immediately, or spends the next hours in and out eating grass and being miserable until she finally gets rid of it. The mince doesn't seem to cause the same problem.


----------



## LipstickandWhiskers (Feb 16, 2017)

I've been feeding my girl cooked food for 3 weeks and have had great success. Try using the BalanceIt.com Free Autobalancer recipe generator. You choose the ingredients, and based on your dog's weight, it will calculate the amount of calories she needs for a day, week, or however long you want. The cool thing is that it shows you the nutrient profile so you know what vitamins and minerals that recipe is lacking. They do that so you'll buy their vitamin mix, but I've never used it because it's in powder form and some pet parents said that their picky eaters didn't like the powder. 

The only thing it doesn't do is tell you how to cook everything. So it will give you the amount of each ingredient you need, but it's up to you to cook it. I have a great crock pot recipe I've used with the BalanceIt ingredient list if you're interested.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks, everyone, for your interest and advice on this thread. Thought I'd let you know that I've given up on the home cooking for the time being. She displayed no more interest in that food after a day or two than she did in the commercial foods I'd tried. Combining my doubt as to my ability to fulfill her nutritional needs with the fact that I don't like to cook anyhow, if she was going to turn her nose up at it, I wasn't going to continue the experiment any longer - at this time, at least. I considered trying raw, but, again, don't trust myself to balance it correctly, and am a little put off by the worry of keeping things sanitary where she eats it. My DH and I decided that, considering the small amount of food she eats, price was not much of a consideration in deciding what we feed her. (Which just makes me laugh and laugh at myself. If anyone had EVER told me I would spend as much on a dog as I do her, I would have told them they were out of their minds. It's a good thing I waited until my children were all grown and out of my house before I brought home a poodle!  And that the one I brought home is a mini-poo, and not a spoo! ) My local pet supply store had Stella & Chewys (freeze-dried raw) on sale - buy one, get one free! - and DogFoodAdvisor gave it a 5-star rating, so I gave that a try. So far, she's gobbling it up. If she gives up on it, too, I guess we'll ... well, try something else!


----------



## lewihoob (Jul 21, 2021)

You are such a good fellow! There are very few owners who are ready to cook food for their pets. Your girl is fortunate. And I am also surprised by the fact that she will eat pumpkin food or fresh fruit. My dog refuses such food. And the smell of pumpkin for him is like something that causes the urge to vomit. He's a pure meat eater, haha. A predator! I also cook for him myself. Usually, it's always pork goulash, which I break into cans and put in the refrigerator for the whole week. The goulash smells like pork pate. He eats it with great pleasure. However, he refuses to eat breakfast. At the age of 6 months, he refused breakfast for the first time. Then he tried 3 times a day. Now I feed him 2 times a day. Still, I calculate 6-7 ounces of homemade food for his weight on the kitchen scales I bought specifically for these needs.


----------



## Sarah Poo (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey, my tpoo was a very picky eater too. High quality kibbles, wet food, freeze dried... I've tried them all! What worked for me was pre-made raw. There are some pre-made frozen raw patties that you can defrost. No need to cook, it's easier to manage. Just do a research on which brands are the most balanced, because not all the brands of frozen raw are 😊 

If freeze-dried patties work for you, that's good! They worked for my tpoo too, but only for a limited time. Plus, I realized that freeze-dried was way more expensive than pre-made frozen raw.

Good luck!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

This is an old thread and the OP’s not been back in quite a while. Closing to further replies to avoid any confusion.


----------

